# First call of the day, where was OSHA?



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

This one sucked, lucky I am 6'3", the ladder is only 17'

The contractor remodeled the kitchen, used the drill and screw method to located studs, well he hit the 3" drain line about 6 times.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

i hate when that happends. and its usually once at every job site


----------

